# Golden Gate pipes, any good?



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with these? I really like a lot of there freehand styles, just have no idea how they smoke, and want a good smoker more then anything.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Never heard of or seen them before. Can't find them on the interwebz. Can you post a link to where you found them?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Sure so far I have only seen them on fleabay, and that makes me wonder, although I have seen some stuff on the web, none talks about how they smoke.
Linky


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

hmmmm their briar freehands look interesting but I wouldnt.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I know, I want a nice briar freehand, and those look interesting, but unless I know someone who has had experience with them, I am not going to do it. I am not wanting to get a pipe just to look at, it has to be a working piece of art.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

If you want to see some reasonably-priced freehand pipes, take a look at Mario Grandi pipes on fleaBay. Maria Grandi pipes come in every shape & size (they are mostly copies of other famous pipemakers that cost over 10X the Mario Grandi prices.). Fit & finish is generally good for what you pay, just don't expect a $500-2000 pipe for $50-150. If you get them directly from italy, the $15 shipping may sound steep, but they are shipped FedEx and I generally got mine in 3 days to CA.

And yes, they are generally very good smokers.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

skydvejam said:


> I know, I want a nice briar freehand, and those look interesting, but unless I know someone who has had experience with them, I am not going to do it. I am not wanting to get a pipe just to look at, it has to be a working piece of art.


Take a look at Johs' work on smokingpipes.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

skydvejam said:


> Sure so far I have only seen them on fleabay, and that makes me wonder, although I have seen some stuff on the web, none talks about how they smoke.
> Linky


They do look interesting, mostly plateau briars. But at that price, I'd want a reputation to go along with it as an assurance of quality. All briar looks nice when carved up, but the quality can vary greatly. Lower quality briar (and there is a lot of it out there) can split right down the length of the bowl on the first light up. I don't know anything about this company out of Ukraine, so personally I wouldn't risk it. There are other carvers out there just as good looking, who have a reputation to stand behind their work, and at a cheaper price. Like another said, look at Johs on smokingpipes. Just my 2 cents though.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Catback (Apr 6, 2012)

I was just given a used Golden Gate by my tobacconist because his repair guy ruined a nice Lennox I'd sent for repair. Honestly, I think its about the finest pipe I've ever smoked. Very smooth and even draws and the briar texture feels perfect in the hand. The bit is beveled on the tip where it inserts into the shank and the fit is tight, yet easy to remove for cleaning. Its well designed and beautifully crafted, and is a wonderful pipe to smoke. I would recommend Golden Gate to anyone without hesitation.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

I recently bought two Golden Gate *pear wood* pipes, A Chimney and a Tomato, from a seller in Ukraine. Got them just yesterday so haven't tried them yet. For $13 apiece, they are *very* well made. Nice draw, nice fit and very beautiful dark finish. The bits may be plastic to keep the price down, but they don't look/feel like plastic. 
Looking at the quality of these cheaper pipes, I can say with confidence that I'll be happy to try their briars (which are also quite reasonably priced).

Here's where I got them:
http://watson-shop.com.ua/Golden-Gate-trubki
(NO affiliation whatsoever, except being a VERY happy customer)


----------

